# Forum ride from Hebden Bridge to Waddington, Sun 27 th Feb



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

Hi All.

A group of us did a forum ride to Waddington a few weeks ago. It was an easier ride than some of the hilly ones I organise and we thought it made a nice change, especially at this time of the year when conditions on the tops can be a bit harsh. So, we decided that we'd do it again!

Perhaps some of you who couldn't make the last ride can manage this one. I'll copy-and-paste the details from the other thread ...

I'm doing a repeat of this forum ride, from Hebden Bridge to the Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington on Sunday, 27th February. Total distance will be around 57 miles. 

We'll stick to the main valley roads to and from Padiham. From Padiham we take a nice country road through Read to Spring Wood picnic centre. From there, we descend through Whalley and then take some nice roads to Waddington for the cafe stop.

I'm aiming to set off at *10:00* so let's meet at Market Place car park, Hebden Bridge, at *09:45* (Map showing car park). It's a long stay pay-and-display car park and is only about 30p/hour. NB - parking wardens regularly patrol here and issue £70 fines so make sure you pay to at least 16:30! 

The centre of Hebden Bridge is now pedestrianised and there is a one-way system. To get to the car park turn right up Commercial Street as you come into HB from the Halifax direction, second left after about 100 yards by the White Lion. Follow that road round over the river. The car park is then on your right.

If you are coming from the Todmorden direction, turn left down Old Gate (one way street) at the end of Market Street, just after the pub on your left. Follow the road round past the Hole in t'Wall. The car park is straight ahead on the right (not the first little one, the bigger one further on).

*If anybody decides to turn up announced (it has happened before) make sure that you get to Market Place car park by 09:45 because we won't be hanging about once all those officially riding have gathered!*

I'd suggest that you carry lights in case mechanical problems delay us though we _should_ easily get back in daylight. 

The route on Bikely (returning by the same route reversed).

I'm still out of shape so make allowances for me - it won't be a quick ride! 

*Post below if you are interested in joining me. *

Riding:


ColinJ

bromptonfb
Steve H
tubbycyclist
potsy
dan_bo

 skudupnorth
SlowerThanASluggishSloth
Possibly:


PaulB & Liam (out Read way again?)
Bokonon


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2011)

i'm in. might do a 100 again.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm in. might do a 100 again.


I'll join you ... for 57 miles of it!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2011)

'unannounced' Colin  Sorry - just noticed it while reading. Got to get there sometime - it is the Eng v France weekend though...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 'unannounced' Colin  Sorry - just noticed it while reading. Got to get there sometime - it is the Eng v France weekend though...


Oh well, there will be other weekends. 

We said we might do this route as often as once a month as a change from the big local hills. Mind you, in another couple of months when I'm fitter and the weather is (hopefully) better, I'd be wanting to do the outward leg over those hills, and return along the valley roads.


----------



## Steve H (18 Feb 2011)

Just got the call from the shop today that my roadbike has been fixed up after 5 weeks out. Managed a few rides on the mtb to keep my legs turning. Would love to make my CC ride debut on the 27th, especially if you've picked a flatter route than usual.

57 miles will be a stretch for me, so be gentle with this forum ride virgin!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

Steve H said:


> Just got the call from the shop today that my roadbike has been fixed up after 5 weeks out. Managed a few rides on the mtb to keep my legs turning. Would love to make my CC ride debut on the 27th, especially if you've picked a flatter route than usual.
> 
> 57 miles will be a stretch for me, so be gentle with this forum ride virgin!


That's good!

Don't worry - the pace will be gentle.


----------



## tubbycyclist (18 Feb 2011)

Should be OK for that one - when the weather is more predictable then the Long Causeway, Fence and Sabden would be a good scenic alternative (and still misses out the Nick :-)


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2011)

I'm in. 
Don't worry Steve, the pace of myself and Colin should be sedate enough for you


----------



## dan_bo (18 Feb 2011)

I'm good for it.....


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2011)

dan_bo said:


> I'm good for it.....



I'll bring a jubilee clip then and a screwdriver


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> Should be OK for that one - when the weather is more predictable then the Long Causeway, Fence and Sabden would be a good scenic alternative (and still misses out the Nick :-)


Good. 

Yes, let's do the extra hills on the 3rd 2011 edition of the ride.




potsy said:


> I'm in.
> Don't worry Steve, the pace of myself and Colin should be sedate enough for you


'Sedate' - yes, that's the word, or maybe 'refined'!



dan_bo said:


> I'm good for it.....


And the next one please...


----------



## Calum (19 Feb 2011)

Woo, I like this route! Many happy memories from 2 years ago. (God I looked young in that photo, Colin!) Put me down as a 'probably' but I can't say 100% atm. I haven't been on my bike at all since mid-november, it's going to be an interesting day.....


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2011)

Calum said:


> Woo, I like this route! Many happy memories from 2 years ago. (God I looked young in that photo, Colin!) Put me down as a 'probably' but I can't say 100% atm. I haven't been on my bike at all since mid-november, it's going to be an interesting day.....


2 years when you are 20-ish is nearly 10% of your lifetime! Not quite such a long time to we grey(ing)-beards ...

Don't worry about your lack of miles - I did the January ride without having touched my bike since our November ride and it didn't kill me!


----------



## Calum (20 Feb 2011)

HAHA!! i'll defo be there colin, don't worry!


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2011)

I'm a maybe, its flattish isn't it? So could get away with no gears? Geared roadie has a crack in frame at the moment :-( Will have to see how I feel, been ill this week.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Feb 2011)

it's reasonably flat. i can only think of 1 section of 100yds where you may have to push, but then again i had to push last time due to losing traction. iirc only 2 cleaned it, slower than i walked.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2011)

trio25 said:


> I'm a maybe, its flattish isn't it? So could get away with no gears? Geared roadie has a crack in frame at the moment :-( Will have to see how I feel, been ill this week.


You won't get away with no gears (i.e. chainless) but most of it will be okay on 1! 

The hill that will have you walking is only short, and as Shaun said - those riding it will be doing it at walking pace.

The hill up Rossendale Road in Burnley to the Manchester Road lights might be another walker. Most of the other uphills are long steady drags like from Todmorden to Cliviger Gorge.

It would be nice to see you again.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You won't get away with no gears (i.e. chainless) but most of it will be okay on 1!
> 
> The hill that will have you walking is only short, and as Shaun said - those riding it will be doing it at walking pace.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It would be nice to see you again.






bromptonfb said:


> +1



+2 Though I only saw the back of you last time as you roared off into the distance


----------



## Bokonon (21 Feb 2011)

What's the weather going to be like? I've been quite lazy of late so I really ought to come along... If it is flat(ish) I might try for fixed; my commuter is the closest I have to a suitable working bike at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2011)

Bokonon said:


> What's the weather going to be like? I've been quite lazy of late so I really ought to come along... If it is flat(ish) I might try for fixed; my commuter is the closest I have to a suitable working bike at the moment.


There isn't much point in checking the detailed forecast this far out, but generally it seems to be warming up through the week to above average temperatures for this time of year. Whether it will be wet and windy as well, who knows!

By local standards it is flattish, but it's not flat! 

The two highest points (240 m) are on the A646 between Todmorden and Burnley but the climb to the first one is just a long drag and the second is probably only about 4%. I don't think you or trio would have any problems on the way out on fixed. 

Coming back (by the same roads) there is a short climb at 20% which will be a challenge if you ride it, otherwise it is about a 2 minute walk. The climb of Rossendale Road to the Manchester Road lights in Burnley is fairly stiff, but doable. The steepest section is probably around, what, 10%? 

Calum is coming. Why don't you see if colly can be dragged away from his grandfatherly duties to make a long-overdue return to riding with us!


----------



## PaulB (21 Feb 2011)

We might be coming. We sold our match tickets (WHam away) to Lee off this site so we're not going (we hate that London!) so it's entirely possible we'll be there. Let you know in good time.


----------



## Steve H (21 Feb 2011)

Bokonon said:


> *What's the weather going to be like?* I've been quite lazy of late so I really ought to come along... If it is flat(ish) I might try for fixed; my commuter is the closest I have to a suitable working bike at the moment.



Glorious sunshine and unusually persistent tailwinds. Here's hoping.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2011)

Steve H said:


> Glorious sunshine and unusually persistent tailwinds. Here's hoping.



If you get this wrong you can buy us all a brew at Waddington


----------



## Steve H (21 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> If you get this wrong you can buy us all a brew at Waddington



Ah, um, backtrack, backtrack


----------



## dan_bo (22 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> I'll bring a jubilee clip then and a screwdriver



don't forget your no.6 spanner. 


the bike's sorted- i even managed not to crash into longers last time out.


----------



## Calum (22 Feb 2011)

Looking forward to this, just need to see what condition the bike (and my legs) are in after 3 and a half months of neglect!


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2011)

Right will let you know. Been off the bike for over a week now and going slightly crazy. Was meant to be doing a 200km Audax but that would be silly!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2011)

trio25 said:


> Right will let you know. Been off the bike for over a week now and going slightly crazy. Was meant to be doing a 200km Audax but that would be silly!



i've just sent off my entry forms for my 1st audax rides, a 200km, a 300km, a 400km and a 600km. time for me to get serious.

fyi, audaxuk have a fixed gear awards and seperate championship, you know you wanna.....

see you sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i've just sent off my entry forms for my 1st audax rides, a 200km, a 300km, a 400km and a 600km. time for me to get serious.


Which events have you chosen?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2011)

213km boroughbridge

310km meltham

403km mytholmroyd

600km mytholmroyd (coast to coast)



scary.....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2011)

very..


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2011)

Have fun, I'm hoping to build up to a 600km, maybe this year. See how some of the earlier events go first. I did a 399km last year and that was my longest, enjoyed it and felt fine at the end.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2011)

trio25 said:


> Have fun, I'm hoping to build up to a 600km, maybe this year. See how some of the earlier events go first. I did a 399km last year and that was my longest, enjoyed it and felt fine at the end.



ahh thanks trio. i was hoping to have the 210km (270km by the time i commuted to the start & back) out of the way by now but it was snowing heavily and sticking when i woke up at 5:30am, there was no way i was riding 23mm slicks in that.

the 200 and 300 don't worry me too much, the 400 - well that's getting into serious new territory for me.

i doubt i'll ever be finished early on, at the opening of control points, more like nearer the closing; but that's ok, i'm just hoping to finish, before the final point closes.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 213km boroughbridge
> 
> 310km meltham
> 
> ...


I've never heard of the Boroughbridge event but it sounds like a nice straightforward one for you.

You'll have to get used to referring to the events by name rather than place and distance because they sometimes have multiple choices on the same day!

_Butty's Brid Trip _from Meltham is one that I considered doing when I still thought I might become a long distance rider.

Ah, now there's an example of what I meant - are you doing the relatively sensible _Spurn Head 400_ from Mytholmroyd or the insanely hard _Old 240_? 

And an even more obvious example - are you doing _The 3 Coasts 600_, or _Another 3 Coasts 600_ , or _The East & West Coasts 600_? 

NB If your choice of event takes you back through Sowerby Bridge on the Saturday night (which at least one of them does) watch out for idiotic violent drunks at pub kicking out time. I remember reading about a rider being attacked in 2006!



Dave Larrington said:


> Wherever you go these days, chavs lurk. In this case it was under the railway at Sowerby Bridge. I had stopped for a few moments to fend off an attack of the Dozies, thus it was Pat who copped the lot, coming out of the encounter having had his pannier pulled off, his rear mudguard damaged and his parrot mascot half-inched. He was putting everything back in order when I, having got away with no more than a cry of "kick 'im", caught up, and he had even managed to retrieve the parrot without being eaten.





trio25 said:


> Have fun, I'm hoping to build up to a 600km, maybe this year. See how some of the earlier events go first. I did a 399km last year and that was my longest, enjoyed it and felt fine at the end.


Surely you rode the extra 1 km?


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2011)

I meant 300k...although I did about 320km that day.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2011)

trio25 said:


> I meant 300k...although I did about 320km that day.


Pretty close to a double imperial century then - but, you didn't do the extra mile? (320 kms = 198.9 miles) 

Well done, by the way!

Do you reckon you are going to be well enough to turn out for Sunday's ride?


----------



## trio25 (24 Feb 2011)

No after riding through the night that was enough for me. I was so excited to have finished! Oh and ali was waiting with bubbles!

Probably won't be out sunday, start new job next week so need to be on form. Everyday I feel a bit better though....my poor bikes are wanting to get out though.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Feb 2011)

I'm in ! Got a pass out from my wonderful wife...i owe her big time seeing as i'm out all day Saturday watching my other bad passion.......Group B rally cars ! Hybrid OK for the route ? Not risking MTB seeing as i've not replaced the dodgy chain yet.
Not sure if it will be too much to ride up to the meeting place,i will ponder the idea before Sunday as it will add a good 30 odd miles to the route each way !
See you Sunday


----------



## trio25 (24 Feb 2011)

Definitely out I am marshalling a running race on sunday, try and do a couple each year since so many people give up their time marshalling mtb events I do!


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm in ! Got a pass out from my wonderful wife...i owe her big time seeing as i'm out all day Saturday watching my other bad passion.......Group B rally cars ! Hybrid OK for the route ? Not risking MTB seeing as i've not replaced the dodgy chain yet.
> Not sure if it will be too much to ride up to the meeting place,i will ponder the idea before Sunday as it will add a good 30 odd miles to the route each way !
> See you Sunday



Hicky was fine on his hybrid last time, there are a few slow steady climbs where you'll find me about 1/2 mile behind the pack, but nothing to worry about, except the Roman road on the way back, had a few of us walking but it's only short




Be good to finally meet you Skud.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Hicky was fine on his hybrid last time, there are a few slow steady climbs where you'll find me about 1/2 mile behind the pack, but nothing to worry about, except the Roman road on the way back, had a few of us walking but it's only short
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great ! Look forward to meeting you too Potsy


----------



## Calum (25 Feb 2011)

Sorry folks, but over the last couple of days i've managed to develop a chest infection, which would make this ride rather unpleasant. It's probably not gonna go between now and sunday so i'm gonna have to sit this one out after all. 

Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm in ! Got a pass out from my wonderful wife...i owe her big time seeing as i'm out all day Saturday watching my other bad passion.......Group B rally cars ! Hybrid OK for the route ? Not risking MTB seeing as i've not replaced the dodgy chain yet.
> Not sure if it will be too much to ride up to the meeting place,i will ponder the idea before Sunday as it will add a good 30 odd miles to the route each way !
> See you Sunday


It'll be nice to meet you!

A hybrid would be much better than your MTB. There's only one really steep climb and that is short so you don't need super-low MTB gears, you certainly don't want to be doing the ride on knobbly tyres, and suspension would just be extra weight you don't need to be lumping about on the road.

If you do decide to ride to Hebden Bridge and back from home, make sure you bring lights. There's no way you'd be getting back in daylight because we will be riding at a leisurely pace and having a longish stop at the cafe in Waddington.



trio25 said:


> Definitely out I am marshalling a running race on sunday, try and do a couple each year since so many people give up their time marshalling mtb events I do!


Quite right! Also, you are still getting over your illness so it will allow more time for recovery. 

Good luck with your new job!




Calum said:


> Sorry folks, but over the last couple of days i've managed to develop a chest infection, which would make this ride rather unpleasant. It's probably not gonna go between now and sunday so i'm gonna have to sit this one out after all.
> 
> Hope you all have a good one!


I had a feeling that you might have to drop out. I hope you feel better soon! I know you are just aching to give me that spare tube you owe me!  (I've got 2 spares at the moment so there's no hurry, but one day I might need to call in the favour!)

Will (Bokonon) - have you made your mind up yet?

The forecast is improving as we approach the ride. Currently, it is for 7 degrees C, some light showers and maybe the odd sunny spell, with a fairly stiff NW or WNW wind. That will mean a headwind on the way out but a tailwind to help us back.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2011)

Looking forward to it now, have done 4 commutes this week with a rest day on Wednesday, bike is looking a bit of a state but will flick the worst of the crud off before Sunday






Would Skud be better meeting us in Tod if he's riding all the way? Could save him a few miles.

Is anyone meeting at the cafe again for a pre-ride coffee?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2011)

I'll be at the caff opposite the Tod market for just before 10. I'll meet Skud there if desired.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2011)

Have a good ride guys.

Will pop up to one once I'm ride fit again !


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Would Skud be better meeting us in Tod if he's riding all the way? Could save him a few miles.



That's a good point - it would save 4 miles in the morning, and going straight back from Tod in the evening makes sense.

Oh - dan_bo has just beaten me to it ...

It's 49 miles from Todmorden to Waddington and back. Skudupnorth - if you'd rather do that, we could meet you just after we turn right at the mini-roundabout in Todmorden, opposite the market. We'd be getting there at about 10:20 so you could meet up with dan_bo at the cafe there and have a quick drink before we arrive if that suits you. Just let us know what You've decided to do.




fossyant said:


> Have a good ride guys.
> 
> Will pop up to one once I'm ride fit again !



Thanks. You'll be welcome to join us when you can - heal quickly!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2011)

if anyone is interested, i'm planning on setting off early and doing a widdup loop before meeting up in hebden to get my feb 100 miles in.

people from hebden way could meet me at walk mill and people from manchester / bury / rochdale way could meet up at my house.

note below,

colinj 

when where you putting piccies from yesterday?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> if anyone is interested, i'm planning on setting off early and doing a widdup loop before meeting up in hebden to get my feb 100 miles in.
> 
> people from hebden way could meet me at walk mill and people from manchester / bury / rochdale way could meet up at my house.


Come on chaps - form an orderly queue! 

Blimey, you're keen but make the most of it while you can - that Widdop Road closure is coming soon. It's front page news on the Hebden Bridge Times. Some families living on Widdop Road are going to have a 20 mile detour to drive their kids to school in Colden. (They could actually do a nice 2 mile walk over the hills, but that kind of thing doesn't seem to appeal to many people these days!)



bromptonfb said:


> colinj
> 
> when where you putting piccies from yesterday?



Oh, I forgot! I'll get to work ...


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2011)

Sounds like a plan if we are passing that way.Trying to picture how hard the route is up the Tod and what time to set off from my end,should be no problem seeing as i like a challenge  Whats the cafe called or do i just look for the market ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Sounds like a plan if we are passing that way.Trying to picture how hard the route is up the Tod and what time to set off from my end,should be no problem seeing as i like a challenge  Whats the cafe called or do i just look for the market ?


It's an easy ride from Rochdale to Todmorden. There is a little lump in between Littleborough and Todmorden at Summit but don't let the name worry you, it is just an easy drag up to it and a quick run off it in both directions.

I assume the cafe is either Costermonger or Rose's (next door to it).


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> colinj
> 
> when where you putting piccies from yesterday?


They didn't turn out that great, but here's 3:


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It's an easy ride from Rochdale to Todmorden. There is a little lump in between Littleborough and Todmorden at Summit but don't let the name worry you, it is just an easy drag up to it and a quick run off it in both directions.
> 
> I assume the cafe is either Costermonger or Rose's (next door to it).



Cheers matey,see you Sunday.....off to the sticks now for a wedding do !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> They didn't turn out that great, but here's 3:



they look good to me. i like the one of the panopticon. where's the pictures of you?

this is the route i'm taking sunday.

http://www.mapitnow.com/?maproute=11023


----------



## Garz (25 Feb 2011)

Is that what the crashed alien time machine thing is?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> they look good to me. i like the one of the panopticon. where's the pictures of you?
> 
> this is the route i'm taking sunday.
> 
> http://www.mapitnow....?maproute=11023


Well, they are pretty much like the one of you, only I'm standing there instead! 

I've started being a bit more ruthless in deleting photos that I don't use because my hard drive was filling up with them (they come from the camera at 4 MB a picture so I only get 250 per GB).

I wondered how you were going to stretch your ride to 100 miles. I'd worked out that you would be 5 or 6 miles short if you'd gone back along the valley road but I see you are going back via Widdop. 

You could be doing the Widdop Road in the dark so make sure your battery is fully charged - there's no street lights out there!



Garz said:


> Is that what the crashed alien time machine thing is?


Yes!


----------



## Calum (25 Feb 2011)

All this is making me miserable... Why the **** do I have to be ill? 

Colin, why not just PM me your address and i'll stick em in the post?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

Calum said:


> All this is making me miserable... Why the **** do I have to be ill?
> 
> Colin, why not just PM me your address and i'll stick em in the post?


It's not good, is it? 

We should be doing the ride again in about a month, but the next one will go out over the tops, the route I took with you and Alun the time you got lost! There might even be another ride in between. Get well soon, and come on the next one.

At least you haven't incurred any costs in pulling out though. I've had to pull out of a couple of sportives in the past few years, losing £20 - £25 a time. 

I'm only teasing you about that tube. It would probably cost half a tube in postage so it ain't worth it. You only owe me one, remember? If you are bothered about it just buy me a coffee or a piece of cake next time we ride together.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> They didn't turn out that great, but here's 3:



Who's the cock on that hill?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Who's the cock on that hill?


Ho ho! 

I've tried to post about Cock Hill (Oxenhope Moor) on BikeRadar and the stupid forum software censor renames it _fool Hill! _

Apparently, if you are not careful you'll make a right _fool_-up and end up in deep _shoot_.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ho ho!
> 
> I've tried to post about Cock Hill (Oxenhope Moor) on BikeRadar and the stupid forum software censor renames it _fool Hill! _
> 
> Apparently, if you are not careful you'll make a right _fool_-up and end up in deep _shoot_.






Ah, who's the fool on the hill then?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2011)

at first i thought potsy was being inappropriate for no reason, then i realized, maybe the hill is called cock hill....googling confirmed, phew.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> at first i thought potsy was being inappropriate for no reason, then i realized, maybe the hill is called cock hill....googling confirmed, phew.



There's lucky



I didn't have a clue what it was called


----------



## Steve H (26 Feb 2011)

Looking forward to our ride tomorrow gents. Just had a large Big Mac Meal - does this count as carb loading?


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

Steve H said:


> Looking forward to our ride tomorrow gents. Just had a large Big Mac Meal - does this count as carb loading?



I doubt it Steve, better have another to make sure



I'll be having pasta tonight, or a meat feast pizza 
We'll be burning it all off tomorra anyway


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> I doubt it Steve, better have another to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pasta for me too...... then alchohol !


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (26 Feb 2011)

.
.
.
Colin, do you think this would be a suitable run for a bloke on his first group ride?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> .
> .
> Colin, do you think this would be a suitable run for a bloke on his first group ride?



depends on how many miles you have done before? it's a very sedate pace, with a good cafe stop 1/2 way. it's flat, well for around here any way.

the pace last time was about 11 mph average. it's more a social ride than a club ride.

personally i never leave anyone behind, kinda returning the favours that people did for me, when i first started going out.

hope that helps.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> .
> .
> Colin, do you think this would be a suitable run for a bloke on his first group ride?



Come along you will have a great time,this is only my second group run and they are fun !


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Colin, do you think this would be a suitable run for a bloke on his first group ride?





bromptonfb said:


> depends on how many miles you have done before? it's a very sedate pace, with a good cafe stop 1/2 way. it's flat, well for around here any way.
> 
> the pace last time was about 11 mph average. it's more a social ride than a club ride.
> 
> personally i never leave anyone behind, kinda returning the favours that people did for me, when i first started going out.


Yes it would be ideal for you, as along as you are comfortable (or even acceptably uncomfortable!) with 57 undulating miles at a steady, but not quick pace. Within reason, the speed shouldn't be a problem. As Shaun pointed out above - we only averaged about 11 mph on the road last time, getting back into Hebden Bridge at about 17:00, with a couple of short stops on the way and a long cafe stop at Waddington. 

There are obviously limits - I personally don't want to ride those 57 miles at 5 mph! I can't in fact, because I'm going to the cinema tomorrow evening with friends, but as long as I'm back by 18:00, that's no problem.

10-11 mph is pretty slow so you should be fine speed-wise, as long as you are happy with the distance. 

And of course - you'd be welcome! We're a friendly bunch and we've already got a couple of new faces coming tomorrow, so you won't be the only one. 

So - are you in?


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

My super accurate Decathlon computer says it was 12.3mph moving average last time, you certainly won't be left behind, and it is a leisurely ride not a race.
What sort of mileage have you done up to now? 

Forecast looks better now, might even bring my camera this time


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (26 Feb 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I don't think I should have problems with that sort of distance or speed. If you'll have me, I'm in!


----------



## Steve H (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Thanks, everyone. I don't think I should have problems with that sort of distance or speed. If you'll have me, I'm in!



My first group ride as well. You can keep me company at the back!


----------



## Calum (26 Feb 2011)

Ok, now officially depressed. There better be another one of these again soon, Colin!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2011)

Calum said:


> Ok, now officially depressed. There better be another one of these again soon, Colin!



i think the usual suspects mentioned having it every 3 or 4 weeks, but next time going over the tops to avoid the main road from hebby to tod.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i think the usual suspects mentioned having it every 3 or 4 weeks, but next time *going over the tops *to avoid the main road from hebby to tod.







I don't remember agreeing to that.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> I don't remember agreeing to that.




hehehe....not the ones your thinking of, besides you'll have your super low gear by then...


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> hehehe....not the ones your thinking of, besides you'll have your super low gear by then...



According to Sheldon, I have 0.4 of an inch lower gear than you currently, thought it would be more




I have 30-25 lowest -32.4"
You have 34-28? -32.8"

By the next ride I shall hopefully have 29.1"





I think Colin has 28.9" 30-28.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Feb 2011)

Reet chapesses, I'll see you all int marnin!


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Reet chapesses, I'll see you all int marnin!



You doing the whole ride this time Dan?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> According to Sheldon, I have 0.4 of an inch lower gear than you currently, thought it would be more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope 36 - 28 is my lowest i think = 33.8 inches

i really thought you would have a much lower gear having a triple.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> nope 36 - 28 is my lowest i think = 33.8 inches
> 
> i really thought you would have a much lower gear having a triple.



It's the 25 on the back, that's why I've been looking into changing it soon.
If you notice Colins 28" he can really spin up the hills (very slowly mind)





Right, I've had my pre-ride pizza and the bike is fettled, see you all tomorra


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Thanks, everyone. I don't think I should have problems with that sort of distance or speed. If you'll have me, I'm in!


Very good! You have the choice of 09:45 in Hebden Bridge for a 10:00 start (details in my first post), or 10:00 at that cafe in Todmorden to meet up with dan_bo and skudupnorth and we will meet you there at about 10:20.



Steve H said:


> My first group ride as well. You can keep me company at the back!


There'll be a group of us fighting to be tail-end Charlie!

PaulB - are you and Liam gonna meet us again? Either ride down the A646 and pick us up between Burnley and Todmorden, or we'll see you on the back road out of Padiham at about 11:30, assuming dan_bo's bike doesn't break again!


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (26 Feb 2011)

.
I'll see you at Hebden Bridge @ 9.45.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> I'll see you at Hebden Bridge @ 9.45.


Ok - see you in about 12 hours time!

It looks like potentially a damp start but drying up later. The border of the rain belt is forecast to be somewhere between here and Rochdale so those of us starting out from HB might just avoid the rain. Those riding in from Greater Manchester will probably get wet!

I'll wait and see what the weather is like at about 09:30 before making a final decision on what to wear. If it isn't really cold and wet, I might risk not going for full winter kit.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I might risk not going for full winter kit.



That's a point, I was back in my Spring gear this week, might be back to winter gear again, will bring a selection up in the car and see what it's like at 9.45am.


----------



## Steve H (26 Feb 2011)

Think we will get a bit wet to start with, hopefully drying up for the afternoon


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2011)

i'm setting off, i'm avoiding widdup, the wind chill is below freezing up here, so a good chance of black ice up there.

i'm going via rochdale & littleborough.

see you at hebby guys.


----------



## PaulB (27 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> PaulB - are you and Liam gonna meet us again? Either ride down the A646 and pick us up between Burnley and Todmorden, or we'll see you on the back road out of Padiham at about 11:30, assuming dan_bo's bike doesn't break again!



We've every intention and I was just about to ask you what time you'd be at that point we met you last time. We'll be there again and we were discussing this on a very tough ride we did yesterday. For the first time in our lives, Liam is fitter than me and he's way ahead of the game in our preparation for this year's Maratona so would you believe, he's looking at today as an easy one after a toughie yesterday!


----------



## trio25 (27 Feb 2011)

Have a good ride folks.


----------



## Bokonon (27 Feb 2011)

If I can find one of my 15mm spanners, I will be on my way. Train /should/ get into HBD at 9:29.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm setting off, i'm avoiding widdup, the wind chill is below freezing up here, so a good chance of black ice up there.
> 
> i'm going via rochdale & littleborough.
> 
> see you at hebby guys.


I was thinking to myself that I wouldn't fancy riding over Widd*O*p at that time on a February morning - sensible choice!



PaulB said:


> We've every intention and I was just about to ask you what time you'd be at that point we met you last time. We'll be there again and we were discussing this on a very tough ride we did yesterday. For the first time in our lives, Liam is fitter than me and he's way ahead of the game in our preparation for this year's Maratona so would you believe, he's looking at today as an easy one after a toughie yesterday!


The Maratona sounds good. Maybe one year I'll be sufficiently (a) financially solvent and (b) fit enough to have a go at something like that.

Perhaps we can do the old Pendle Pedal route from Barnoldswick or Colne as a forum ride in the summer?

See you later.



trio25 said:


> Have a good ride folks.


Thanks - enjoy your marshalling and the new job!



Bokonon said:


> If I can find one of my 15mm spanners, I will be on my way. Train /should/ get into HBD at 9:29.


Ah, a late re-appearance! It'll be good to see you again.

I'm tired before I even get on my bike! I didn't get to bed until 04:00 then I was struggling to get to sleep. Eventually managed it and was almost immediately woken up by the phone ringing at 07:00! Oh well, I should sleep well tonight!

I just have to decided what kit to wear now ... winter, spring, winter, spring? No doubt whatever whatever I decide will be the wrong choice. I suppose it is better to be too warm than too cold. I can always undo zips to cool down, but if I'm cold and wet ...

I'd better go and have my porridge. See you soon chaps!


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2011)

Car packed, it's pouring down!!! See you at the car park.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2011)

Have a good ride. Hopefully you'll miss some of the rain showers.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2011)

It is currently dry here; looks like the forecast is accurate. 

If it is still dry at 09:30, I'll be modelling the latest spring collection, which won't include my lightweight waterproof jacket. I've just discovered that one of the empty beer cans in the recycling bag wasn't! It is now though, having leaked its residual contents over the jacket ...


----------



## PaulB (27 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps we can do the old Pendle Pedal route from Barnoldswick or Colne as a forum ride in the summer?



That would be absolutely perfect. I'd much prefer the Colne one as I don't like that road down to Barlick.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2011)

Smart ride that lads. Came back over the tops Via the A671 through bacup and whitworth. 65 miles all in. 

Just supping a <checks> merlot and listening to the match while the boeuf ruursts. Nice. If city lose it would cap off a good day for me. 

Anyroad up- cheers. Nice to see new faces- see you next time........


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2011)

It gets better! Brum beat arsenal 2-1! Fantastic!


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2011)

It gets better! Brum beat arsenal 2-1! Fantastic!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2011)

We're back! 

Well, I mean we all got back to Hebden Bridge. Some of us live here and are home, and some of the saner members of the group who don't live here are currently in their cars on the way back to where _they_ live!

Skudupnorth and bromptonfb, however, are back on the road taking in more hilly miles to get their February centuries in. I am perfectly content with my mere 57 miles!

PaulB ended up indisposed and was a DNS - I hope you feel better now Paul! 

Bokonon turned up on a fixie with a rusty chain and semi-knobbly tyres and still made all but the long fast descent to Todmorden seem easy.

SlowerThanASluggishSloth wasn't, unless it was a pretty nippy, fit sloth, and therefore not worthy of the name. Maybe Fabian Cancellara would have considered him slow, but I certainly didn't!

Steve H, or 'Big Steve' as I like to now think of him had a bit of a problem with the 6' 6" height barrier at Spring Wood picnic centre. With a helmet on his head, he had to bend down to get in and out! He made me look a 6' 1" short-arse ... 

Tubbycyclist was doing ok, as was potsy. Even I seem to be slowly getting my cycling legs back.

As he mentioned above, dan_bo made a guest appearance, and then headed back from Spring Wood. It meant he could get home at a reasonable time and not have to do an excessive number of miles (if there is such a thing).

We were very lucky with the weather. A drizzly start, soon improved to long sunny spells. In fact, we sat at the outdoor tables at Country Kitchen, Waddington, taking in some rays. It was very pleasant until some dark clouds blew in and then it felt pretty nippy.

We had a few showers on the way home but nothing serious.

It was another fun gathering of CC riders. We plan another similar run in a few weeks time, but the next one will go out 'over the tops', returning on the valley roads as we did today.






L-R: bromptonfb, SlowerThanASluggishSloth, Bokonon, potsy, Steve H, dan_bo, skudupnorth, tubbycyclist


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2011)

Home and out of the bath, good day again, enjoyed that.
Good turn out once again, didn't think we'd be eating outside after driving through the monsoon in Manchester this morning, just goes to show you should always have faith in the weathermen




Will put some pics up later, after I've devoured my tea





Good luck to Bromptonfb and Skud who are doing the extra miles, I can't say I envy them




The motley crew-



Colins' cake 





Colinj up to no good


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (27 Feb 2011)

.
Gentlemen,

Please accept my sincere thanks for such a splendid day. I can't imagine anyone having a finer introduction to a forum ride (or to any sort of group ride).

I look forward to the next one and wish you all happy cycling in the meantime.

P.S. Is it true that Steve & Shaun are still out there somewhere?


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> Gentlemen,
> 
> Please accept my sincere thanks for such a splendid day. I can't imagine anyone having a finer introduction to a forum ride (or to any sort of group ride).
> ...



With Shaun's sense of direction I dread to think where they ended up




I was a bit worried when I did my first ride with them last year, but they are a great bunch who look after anyone who is struggling really well.
Glad you enjoyed it 'sloth, see you on the next one


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2011)

I'm back in one piece ! My wonderful wife had a bath ready,massive pasta dish,kids in bed and a nice drinky when i stumbled in about 8.15pm.
As already said,fantastic bunch to ride with,i really had a good ride today alothough i'm feeling it now.

Big thanks to Shaun for the "extra" ride up Englands longest hill and for keeping me company through the boring bits afterwards to Bury.Riding through the curry miles nearly killed us more than the big ride,the smell was awesom !

Final tally for the day was 116 miles !!! Bit chuffed with that  

Roll on the next one


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2011)

well i'm back. i think i managed my 200km but not sure, i'll have a look in morning (need to connect to 'garmin connect' online and way too tired now.) and i left the comp on the bike in the garage.

the last 20 miles were total agony, had to go up and down some more big hills to get my miles in inc crown point & bacup road.

even if i haven't done my 200km, i know i've done my pb in both distance & meters ascended.

nice ride, cheers guys, as usual good company. i'll put piccies up tomorrow, off into the shower now.

bottom bracket well goosed now, it stopped singing at me and started growling.

bye for now.

shaun


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2011)

Lights job....... you two ?


----------



## Garz (27 Feb 2011)

Haha looks like a jovial experience for sure. Will aim make it one of these days, good job guys!


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2011)

fossyant said:


> Lights job....... you two ?



Bromptonfb had enough light for us all to get home!! Hope Vision 4 and a snazzy new Hope rear too






Garz-we should be doing it again in 3 or 4 weeks, come along.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2011)

My pain hit in Bolton and now i've gone a tad stiff ! Still a great experience,cannot wait for thenext one.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2011)

119 miles and over 2100m climbing according to bikehike. my garmin will have exact figures tomorrow. gutted 8.5km off my target, bloody bottom bracket, but it was almost seized when i got off, difficult to turn by hand and lumpy too.


----------



## Steve H (28 Feb 2011)

Awesome day out yesterday -thanks everyone. Feeling mighty achy this morning!


----------



## Bokonon (28 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Bokonon turned up on a fixie with a rusty chain and semi-knobbly tyres and still made all but the long fast descent to Todmorden seem easy.



Yeah, that descent to Todmorden hurt quite a bit, but then, on such a short gear, I knew it was going to. Maybe next time we can have a ride that only goes up hill?

Good ride, and good to see you all.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2011)

118.4 miles, 2286m climbing. gutted 8km short of a 200km diy audax with AAA points..

a good piccy of dan bo....






the rest can be found here....

cc ride 27-02-2011


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 118.4 miles, 2286m climbing. gutted 8km short of a 200km diy audax with AAA points..
> 
> a good piccy of dan bo....
> 
> ...


Doesn't look a bit like his avatar does he?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Doesn't look a bit like his avatar does he?



Do you?  

Dan bo looks like Ricky Jarvais, or vice versa!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 118.4 miles, 2286m climbing. gutted 8km short of a 200km diy audax with AAA points..


Well done - that's a good ride at any time of year, but in February it's obviously harder. It must have been pretty cold once it got dark.

If you wanted a ride to be recognised by AUK, you'd have to submit the route beforehand to the audax DIY organiser, saying what day you were going to ride it. You'd fill in the required paperwork, attain an average speed (including all stops) of 15-30 kph on the ride and obtain proof of when you got to agreed control points. Such proof could be the traditional till receipts, ATM slips etc., or you can now submit a gps tracklog. You then send the bumph back for validation.

It wouldn't count for PBP purposes though; if you are still thinking about that, you need to ride qualifying events.

I'm obviously still a long way off being properly fit because I felt quite tired last night on about half what you did. 

I gave way to temptation and attempted to exceed my remaining beer quota for the week but decided in the end to be sensible and went to bed before I drank it all!

PS Aaargh - I really must get serious about getting my weight down again!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Feb 2011)

Well done you guys sounds like you had a great ride 

I managed 53 miles in the cold  and rain  but made the mistake of picking the hilly route from masham over lofthouse to patley bridge and had to walk up 2 hills  when my legs just refused to take me up them ( never happened before ) , so I guess I am not as fit as I was 4 months ago


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I managed 53 miles in the cold  and rain  but made the mistake of picking the hilly route from masham over lofthouse to patley bridge and had to walk up 2 hills  when my legs just refused to take me up them ( never happened before ) , so I guess I am not as fit as I was 4 months ago


It happens to most of us all from time to time! The only reason I don't walk up more climbs is my nice low 30/28 climbing gear.

I did that road over to Lofthouse, and on to Pateley Bridge on a 200 km route I did from Hebden Bridge in 2006. It started raining just before the descent to Lofthouse which made it rather scary! That's not the kind of descent I enjoy, especially when the roads are greasy ...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Feb 2011)

Oh yes I hate that descent scares me silly I was skidding down most of it with the brakes full on  and not stopping. 

The only 2 times I have done that route it has killed me but I always seem to do it at the beginning of the year  when I am unfit. I think my winter diet of pizzas has something to do with it.

But I will return and nail it again


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done - that's a good ride at any time of year, but in February it's obviously harder. It must have been pretty cold once it got dark.
> 
> If you wanted a ride to be recognised by AUK, you'd have to submit the route beforehand to the audax DIY organiser, saying what day you were going to ride it. You'd fill in the required paperwork, attain an average speed (including all stops) of 15-30 kph on the ride and obtain proof of when you got to agreed control points. Such proof could be the traditional till receipts, ATM slips etc., or you can now submit a gps tracklog. You then send the bumph back for validation.
> 
> ...



i can get it ratified if i wanted to. but it was mainly for psychological reasons.


----------



## Fiona N (28 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 213km boroughbridge
> 
> 310km meltham
> 
> ...



When the 600km BB? I've signed up for Preston-Edinburgh-Preston for my first 600km and there's a second one in June Hazel Grove to Hull and back but it's midweek so not so good it you work.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2011)

Fiona N said:


> When the 600km BB? I've signed up for Preston-Edinburgh-Preston for my first 600km and there's a second one in June Hazel Grove to Hull and back but it's midweek so not so good it you work.





18th june...mmmm...the preston-edinburgh-preston sounds more interesting.


----------



## trio25 (28 Feb 2011)

Sounds like you all had a great ride. I got soaked before the race started on sunday, but it was dry for the runners!

I looked at Edinburgh-Preston-Edinburgh -I thought it was that order, but doing another event that weekend now on the mountain bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Feb 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> 118.4 miles, 2286m climbing. gutted 8km short of a 200km diy audax with AAA points..
> 
> a good piccy of dan bo....
> 
> ...



Cracking photo's Shaun,is that me talking to the "Local" person with the BIG dog behind Dan ???


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2011)

Can't tell, looks like you're doing more than talking though



not easy to see past Danbo




Legs were surprisingly OK on todays commute, those hills must be getting me a bit fitter


----------



## Fiona N (1 Mar 2011)

trio25 said:


> I looked at Edinburgh-Preston-Edinburgh -I thought it was that order...



Very possibly - but I'll be going from Preston on thereabout even if the first leg is by train 

Maybe I should call it Preston-Edinburgh-Preston-Edinburgh-Preston


----------



## Calum (1 Mar 2011)

Looks like a good one, gents! My chest infection/flu was better but still there on sunday morning (I woke up at about 8) so joining you was still not gonna happen. It's cleared up entirely now, if only it'd done so 36 hours previously... Colin, organise the next one sooner rather than later please!!


----------



## trio25 (1 Mar 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Very possibly - but I'll be going from Preston on thereabout even if the first leg is by train
> 
> Maybe I should call it Preston-Edinburgh-Preston-Edinburgh-Preston



That would be a good ride....no point getting the train for the first leg


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2011)

Calum said:


> Looks like a good one, gents! My chest infection/flu was better but still there on sunday morning (I woke up at about 8) so joining you was still not gonna happen. It's cleared up entirely now, if only it'd done so 36 hours previously... Colin, organise the next one sooner rather than later please!!



Next one in 3 or 5 weeks depending on what else is going on Callum, and Colin's making it a bit hillier just for you


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2011)

Come on colin get a date fixed!!! Lol


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

There's nothing to stop you coming over sooner Calum! 

We'll leave the Waddington ride for a while but we could always do a different one before then. The _Goose Eye Grovel_ this weekend anyone?  The Saturday forecast is currently looking good, but I can't see Sunday's yet.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2011)

on a 3 day tour in the dales this weekend, could do a gentle amble on sunday tho.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (1 Mar 2011)

The _Goose Eye Grovel_ this weekend anyone?  The Saturday forecast is currently looking good, but I can't see Sunday's yet.

Sounds Painful----I'd give it a go 

Sundays weather according to met check is sunshine all day


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Mar 2011)

Here's a few snaps i took the other day......



















Great ride,great riding buddies,super part of the world....nuff said !


----------



## Garz (1 Mar 2011)

I didn't know the country kitchen was doing so well they could afford a couple of doormen!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

Garz said:


> I didn't know the country kitchen was doing so well they could afford a couple of doormen!


Yeah, Big Steve would make a good _Venue Crowd Control Manager_!

I'm going to have to ask Country Kitchen for a _Frequent User Discount._


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2011)

Garz said:


> I didn't know the country kitchen was doing so well they could afford a couple of doormen!



The only thing Tubby was guarding is the homemade meat pie



think that's the only reason he comes


----------



## tubbycyclist (2 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> The only thing Tubby was guarding is the homemade meat pie
> 
> 
> 
> think that's the only reason he comes



Busted!


----------



## Steve H (2 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, Big Steve would make a good _Venue Crowd Control Manager_!



You're not on my list so you ain't coming in. Yum more pie for me and Tubbycyclist


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2011)

I know it is short notice, but The Goose Eye Grovel is on - tomorrow (Sunday, 6th March)!


----------

